# Possible to insure a UK car here in Spain?



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a villa in El Faro and a house in the UK, and I spend approx 4-5 months in Spain, and 7-8 months in the UK. I tend to drive my UK registered car between the two properties. I am non-resident in Spain.

My UK car insurer has reminded me that I am only insured for a single trip to Europe of up to 30 days, and no more than 90 days total in any one year.

So I am thinking of insuring the car here in Spain, either additional to, or in replacement of, my UK car insurance.

My question is:

Do, or can, Spanish insurers insure a UK plated and registered car, while that car is in Spain? 

Wibs


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Wibs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a villa in El Faro and a house in the UK, and I spend approx 4-5 months in Spain, and 7-8 months in the UK. I tend to drive my UK registered car between the two properties. I am non-resident in Spain.
> 
> ...


Hi Wibs
Spanish insurers can only insure Spanish vehicles but there are many company's that advertise in the local rags where you are based that will insure UK plated vehicles.
I think its also illegal to insure things twice ?


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I think someone like IBEX do. Although if your UK car is in Spain for a certain number of days in total then it has to go on Spanish plates. Bear this in mind as any insurance company will get out of paying any claims if possible so if you've gone over the set number of days in any particular year you could be vulnerable and therefore end up having invalid insurance.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

VFR said:


> Hi Wibs
> Spanish insurers can only insure Spanish vehicles but there are many company's that advertise in the local rags where you are based that will insure UK plated vehicles.
> I think its also illegal to insure things twice ?


I don't believe that it is actually illegal to insure things twice, claim twice for the same loss, obviously is.

What I have always been told is that by insuring twice you will be putting yourself in a difficult position because when making a claim, you are required to (or are by default as per the small print) declare that you have no other policy which could cover the loss.

So, if you claim on one policy, you can either make a false declaration (not recommended) or you can be honest and say that you have another policy, at which point the insurer receiving the claim will tell you to claim from the other.. and the vicious circle commences....


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Overandout said:


> I don't believe that it is actually illegal to insure things twice, claim twice for the same loss, obviously is.
> 
> What I have always been told is that by insuring twice you will be putting yourself in a difficult position because when making a claim, you are required to (or are by default as per the small print) declare that you have no other policy which could cover the loss.
> 
> So, if you claim on one policy, you can either make a false declaration (not recommended) or you can be honest and say that you have another policy, at which point the insurer receiving the claim will tell you to claim from the other.. and the vicious circle commences....


Sorry, correction:

According to the Insurance Law 15/1980 you must declare to your insurers if you are trying to cover the same item with two concurrent policies. The insurers are then able to decide to accept this, or not.

This obviously applies to the "second" policy to be taken out in Spain. I have no idea if the OP would have to inform the UK insurer as that would be under UK law of the existing policy conditions (or both).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I had a UK plated car here for a short period when we first arrived. I insured it with Ibex, I think it was. 
I sold it when the MOT and tax ran out and anyway I was resident .


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Wibs, welcome. I have to ask the question 'Do you really need a car in Spain'?


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> Wibs, welcome. I have to ask the question 'Do you really need a car in Spain'?


Yes, where I am living it is essential. The railway from Malaga only goes as far as Fuengirola, and bus stops are quite some distance from my villa. When I am in El Faro I am out in my car on most days (shopping, dining, visiting friends etc)

Wibs


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

VFR said:


> Hi Wibs
> Spanish insurers can only insure Spanish vehicles but there are many company's that advertise in the local rags where you are based that will insure UK plated vehicles.
> I think its also illegal to insure things twice ?


By local rags, do you mean the Olive Press and Euro Weekly News newspapers, or those A5 glossy free mags, or something else?

Cheers

Wibs


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Wibs said:


> By local rags, do you mean the Olive Press and Euro Weekly News newspapers, or those A5 glossy free mags, or something else?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wibs


Euro Weekly etc (loads of them down your way)


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Try IBEX Gibraltar. I know someone who worked for them. They do pay out too.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

OK I contacted Ibex, and they confirmed that they DO insure UK registered cars, BUT, only for the first 30 days, then it MUST be re matriculated to Spanish plates. This conversation was also confirmed on their website, under Car Insurance FAQ:

*If I live in Spain can I drive an EU registered vehicle legally?*

Yes, you can bring your UK or any EU registered vehicle with you when you come to Spain but the new traffic act that came into force in Spain on 9th May 2014 requires all foreign vehicles that are kept in Spain to be re matriculated to Spanish plates within 30 days of importation. (If you are a resident, if you are non-resident then it is 90 days)

Wibs


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Wibs said:


> Yes, where I am living it is essential. The railway from Malaga only goes as far as Fuengirola, and bus stops are quite some distance from my villa. When I am in El Faro I am out in my car on most days (shopping, dining, visiting friends etc)
> 
> Wibs


... so why not buy a Spanish car and simply leave it here. That's what friends of mine do.


----------



## GrahamChap (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi. Sorry to hijack your thread, but if you get a definitive answer and follow it through I would like to hear the outcome. I am presently buying a house near Granada. I am thinking of leaving a car at the house in Spain, as much for the use of my kids and grandkids visiting as for us to use. We are planning to be in Spain for perhaps 4 months of the year. The fact that in Spain it is the car that is insured makes it a better proposition than having a UK insured vehicle.


----------

